# Super Bowl



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Seattle's play call last nite in the Super Bowl could go down as one of the dumbest play calls ever in Super Bowl History, 2nd and goal at the one yard line,1 time out left and one of the hardest running running backs in your backfield and you decide to throw the ball because New England was in run stop defense................UNBELIEVABLE......Pete Carroll will carry this tag with him for the rest of his life even if Bevel made the call, over turn it......and I'm no Carroll fan.....but why would you throw the ball.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agree 100% that they needed to run the ball and call a quick TO if he didn't get in the endzone.

The DB made a great play on that ball!!! The ball was in the air before he made the break so Wilson was screwed.

What gets me is how the game ended with all the shoving and other BS. That shows you that some on the Seattle Def are class less. I also understand that he game is full of emotions and I bet there was so much trash getting talked. But when it comes down to taking a knee to end the game. that Crap shouldn't happen.

Anyways it was a good game to watch and I am sure the NFL loves it that it came right down to the end. Great for ratings and $$$$.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I agree, why pass in that situation? If anything Wilson should have done an audible into a run.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It was one of the better Super Bowls that I have ever watched,it really was a great game and like you said, that BS at the end of the game just shows who Seattle really is, that crap should of never happened, no place in the game for that, really loved Pete Carrolls expression when that ball was intercepted, he out guessed himself on that call.....


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Terrible call by the SeaChickens. Pack will be back next year playing well as usual. Queens will win a couple early games just to get the fans excited, then flush themselves down the crapper again. oke: :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Longshot.... We all have the same record now.... :thumb: 0-0... HAHA

I am not going to make any predictions yet on the Vikings but they should be better than last year. It will be an interesting off season.... What will they do with AP? Will they go sign a RB? Back up QB? The draft will be interesting on who or what positions will they go after? Will they resign Greenway? Lots of stuff and different directions they could go.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Excellent game to watch if you didn't care who won.But not as good as watching the Pukers give it away. :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Is that why you're a Queens fan Ken. So that you don't have to worry about being let down in the playoffs? oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Let down...... :rollin: talk about being let down. Only a puckers fan should feel let down after that debacle. :bop: :bop:


----------

